# Mac Mini qui ne s'allume plus :(



## Chû_Totoro (7 Octobre 2007)

Alors l&#224; je suis vraiment d&#233;gout&#233;  
J'ai re&#231;u mon iPod Touch vendredi et je n'ai pu le r&#233;cupp&#233;rer qu'aujourd'hui. Je d&#233;couvre le petit bijou, je le branche sur le dock de mon ipod photo et iTunes ne le reconnait pas. Je me dis que c'est peut-&#234;tre parce qu'il est en firewire alors je d&#233;branche le cable et l&#224; le mini s'&#233;teint  
Je me dis que j'ai pu d&#233;brancher l'alim plut&#244;t que le firewire alors je rebranche (m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait bien le firewire) et rien non plus. Il ne veut plus se rallumer :mouais: 
J'essaie de d&#233;brancher et rebrancher plusierus cables (manipulations inutiles je sais mais bon quand on est dans le flou le plus total  )
Bon voil&#224; si quelqu'un sait d'o&#249; &#231;a pourrait venir et comment tester pour savoir et surtout savoir comment au moins r&#233;cupp&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es ​ 
Merci de votre aide (l&#224; je suis sous XP en attendant :rateau: )

Edit : J'ai essay&#233; de r&#233;initialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation mais &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas (j'ai un mac mini avant 2006 avec 2 ports USB donc manip diff&#233;rente des minis plus r&#233;cents mais de toute fa&#231;on j'ai essay&#233; les deux manips)​


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

Salut,
quand tu appuies sur le bouton pour allumer, est-ce que tu entends le disque dur qui fonctionne ?
L'écran est-il bien branché ?


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

Non je n'entends rien du tout. Et l'écran n'a pas été touché mais doit être bien branché. Pourquoi il est censé ne pas s'allumer s'il n'y a pas d'écran dessus ?
J'ai essayé de brancher l'iPod Photo dessus et normalement il se charge même quand le mini est éteint et la rien du tout  

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas... peu de gens semblent inspirés par mon cas  
Mon Mac Mini date d'août 2005 pourtant c'est pas si vieux que ça  

Le PC que j'ai laissé à mes parents à plus de 5 ans et il tient encore (pourtant avec mon petit frère et MSN il tourne quasiment 24h/24  )

J'ai quand même bien les boules ​


----------



## flor (8 Octobre 2007)

essaye de bouger le cable de l'écran derriere ton mini  au cas ou il aurais pris du jeu au file du temps


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

J'ai contacté le centre de réparation d'un prémium reseller (je ne sais pas si je peux dire le nom du magasin) et ils m'ont dit que j'en aurai pour 100 environ si ça vient bien de l'alimentation.
J'ai expliqué que le Mini c'est éteint lorsque j'ai touché au port Firewire suite au branchement du Touch et il n'avait pas d'idée précise de ce qui aurait pu se passer du coup il m'a suggéré de déposer le Mini...... et le Touch 
Si quelqu'un peut au moins me renseigner sur la possibilité de récuppérer mes données sans changer l'alimentation ça serait bien. Parce que du coup j'hésite à changer le Mini dès que Léopard sort (prévu pour octobre donc pas trop de temps à attendre sans ordinateur).

Merci pour vos réponses et votre aide

Pour l'écran je vais essayer ce soir mais ça me parait bizarre que ça puisse venir de ça   Si c'est ça j'aurai l'air bête (mais heureux  )​


----------



## Mafsou (8 Octobre 2007)

Visiblement un probl&#232;me de carte m&#232;re ou d'alim, mais difficile &#224; dire comme &#231;a...

Tu as moyen de v&#233;rifier si ton transfo d'alim fonctionne bien? Ou d'en r&#233;cup&#233;rer un autre juste le temps d'un test?


EDIT: pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes donn&#233;es si la machine ne d&#233;marre plus du tout, il va falloir jouer de la spatule pour ouvrir le Mini et r&#233;cup&#233;rer le disque &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> Visiblement un problème de carte mère ou d'alim, mais difficile à dire comme ça...
> 
> Tu as moyen de vérifier si ton transfo d'alim fonctionne bien? Ou d'en récupérer un autre juste le temps d'un test?
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour tes réponses.

Pour le test je crois que je vais faire un branchement sauvage à la Fnac   (je vais quand même demander au vendeur mais ça devrait aller)
J'essaierai tout ça ce soir et je vous dirai si ça fonctionne.
Pour récupérer mes données je suis prêt à ouvrir le Mini sans problème (y'a quand même toutes mes photos, mes musiques, mes vidéos et mes données de cours, de stages et pro dedans  ) mais il faudra que je sois certain de la manip' de récupération après ​


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2007)

T'as pas un voltmètre qui traîne ?
C'est assez simple après, de savoir si c'est l'alim qui a grillée.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> T'as pas un voltmètre qui traîne ?
> C'est assez simple après, de savoir si c'est l'alim qui a grillée.


 
Je vais essayer de trouver ça (encore une fois pour ce soir  ) et je vais faire un test sur le bloc d'alim.

Merci pour ta suggestion. ​


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

La carte mère est peut-être naze...


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2007)

J'ai déjà eu une alimentation de cramé sur un de mes Macs Mini, ça peut tout à fait être ça. Elle a l'air fragile. Heureusement le mien était encore sous garantie.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu une alimentation de cramé sur un de mes Macs Mini, ça peut tout à fait être ça. Elle a l'air fragile. Heureusement le mien était encore sous garantie.


 
Le mien a plus d'un an donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit encore sous garantie.​


----------



## answald (8 Octobre 2007)

C'est bizarre quand même que l'alim des mini lachent, comme ça...

Peut-être parce que le transfo est externe, donc plus fragile ?


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

Bon j'ai fini un peu plus tard que prévu (maudite réunion  ) mais je viens d'essayer de rebrancher l'écran et ça ne change rien.
Pareil pour le bruit du disque dur : rien à l'horizon  

Pour le transfo j'ai pas pu trouver de voltmètre donc je sais pas trop mais je commence à croire sérieusement que le 1ère impression était la bonne : l'alim est HS.
Si c'est la carte mère c'est sûrement un peu plus cher en réparation mais bon :/

L'ironie c'est que du coup mon Touch dort à côté et reste inutilisable parce que le PC sur lequel je suis n'a pas de port USB 2.0  

Maintenant que je me suis fait à l'idée d'une réparation vous auriez des conseils à me donner ?
Réparer ? Si oui jusqu'à quelle somme ? Ou bien acheter un nouveau Mini ? Si oui attendre Léopard ? (ça fait un peu enquête téléphonique mon truc  )

Merci encore pour votre aide... j'ai vu il y a peu de temps un topic "la communauté Mac a-t-elle changée ?" et même si je trouve ça stupide de vouloir à tout prix se coller des étiquettes je trouve que les participants à ce forum sont de bonne volonté pour aider ou conseiller les gens.

Merci   (pas de souci je ne regrette quand même pas mon switch  )​


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2007)

Si ce n'est que le transfo externe, ça doit pouvoir se trouver moins cher qu'un autre Mini quand même, non ?


----------



## Chû_Totoro (8 Octobre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Si ce n'est que le transfo externe, ça doit pouvoir se trouver moins cher qu'un autre Mini quand même, non ?


Ben je vais tester ça demain midi mais je pense vraiment que ça vient du Mini (apparemment la panne est assez répandue... même si les forums c'est pas forcément un super indicateur  ).
Si ça ne vient _que_ du transfo c'est super ​


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est l'avantage d'avoir plusieurs mini, il suffit de tester avec une autre alimentation


----------



## Chû_Totoro (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben j'ai eu un autre centre de r&#233;paration au t&#233;l&#233;phone et j'en ai pour 5 &#224; 10 jours de r&#233;paration si c'est bien l'alim  
C'est dingue quand m&#234;me, sur PC j'ai chang&#233; une carte m&#232;re en moins d'une heure et pourtant je suis pas ni un fan de la bidouille PC ni un fan d'informatique en g&#233;n&#233;ral.
Apr&#232;s je sais bien qu'ils n'ont s&#251;rement pas que mon mini sur leur liste d'attente mais quand m&#234;me... Pour l'avoir plus vite je serais pr&#234;t &#224; rajouter quelques billets mais je ne pense pas que &#231;a marche comme &#231;a ​ 
Bon ben il faut que je me fasse &#224; l'id&#233;e que je n'aurai pas d'ordinateur pendant 10 jours  (sauf le portable sous xp tout naze... qui me d&#233;panne quand m&#234;me bien en attendant  )​ 
Je ne sais pas si je peux demander &#231;a mais est-ce que le centre COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY & SERVICES dans le 17&#232;me &#224; Paris est correct ? Si vous avez un autre centre plus rapide et proposant de meilleurs services je suis preneur (m&#234;me si c'est quelqu'un qui bosse dans ce centre qui me donne l'avis je suis preneur et &#231;a me permettra d'avoir un interlocuteur au courant de mon pb une fois sur place).​ 
Merci

Edit : et oui malheureusement je n'ai qu'un seul mini mais si il m'&#233;tait possible de transf&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es sur un nouveau sans allumer l'ancien j'aurais d&#233;j&#224; acheter un nouveau mini mais je crois avoir compris que c'&#233;tait infaisable.​


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2007)

Attention, les alimentations de Mini G4 et Intel ne sont PAS les mêmes.

J'ai trois Mini G4 alors c'était simple. Tu n'as pas une connaissance qui en a un ?

Sinon pas besoin de ramener l'ordi au centre technique, l'alimentation suffit. Elle a son propre numéro de série qui est lié à ton ordi. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai fait chez Actitec à Lyon (il sont impec ceux la). J'ai eu mon alim en 3/4 jours si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben apparemment c'est la carte m&#232;re qui est HS et &#231;a fait 325&#8364; HT  
Du coup je pense en racheter un autre et pour le transfert le conseiller du centre de r&#233;paration m'a dit uqe c'&#233;tait 130&#8364; mais qu'il me faisait un prix &#224; 90&#8364;  
A la Fnac le vendeur (pas Apple du tout) m'a dit d'acheter un adaptateur &#224; 20&#8364; pour le disque dur et m'a dit que je pourrais trouver facilement sur le net la manip' pour ouvrir mon mini sans tro de risque.
Comme quoi les vendeurs Fnac sont pas tous nuls sur les produits Apple malgr&#232; ce qu'on dit beaucoup dans ce forum  (non non je ne travaille pas &#224; la Fnac)​ 
Donc je reviens &#224; ma probl&#233;matique de plusieurs posts plus haut &#224; savoir acheter maintenant et profiter de mon Touch et du reste ou attendre L&#233;opard avec un PC portable XP tr&#232;s lent en attendant ?​ 
Pour les acheteurs les plus r&#233;cents n'y aura-t-il pas de L&#233;opard offert une fois l'OS sorti ou au moins avec un tarif tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant ?​ 
Merci​ 
PS : Si quelqu'un connait ou sait o&#249; je peux trouver une manip' pour copier le disque dur "saine" je suis preneur (il y a bien Macbidouille mais je ne sais pas trop si c'est facilement faisable).

Edit : je me demandais si un mac mini r&#233;cent ne serait pas mieux exploit&#233; sous Tiger (surtout avec les nouveaut&#233;s auxquelles je n'ai pas eu acc&#233;s comme Front Row) plut&#244;t qu'avec Leopard qui doit demand&#233; du coup plus de ressource pour une utilit&#233; moindre dans mon cas (internet, visionnage vid&#233;o, mp3 + ipod via itunes et retouche tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;re de photos)​


----------



## Mafsou (9 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis avant de le déposer dans une quelconque boutique, faut tester de le démarrer avec une autre alim. Tente dans une FNAC!


----------



## Chû_Totoro (9 Octobre 2007)

Tu penses vraiment que le conseiller Apple aurait pris le risque de me mentir ?
Je vais essayer quand m&#234;me mais sinon pour l'achat d'un nouveau mini 1Go de RAM &#231;a suffit pour du net, de la video (dvd, divx), du mp3 et de la retouche photo basique non ?

Edit : Et puis dans la plupart des Fnac ils ont pas de Mini en demonstration :/
Sinon ils ont pas de Mini du tout en stock (ils en recoivent dans 2 jours).
Le dernier est &#224; St Lazare (et non le site Fnac est pas &#224; jour pour la disponibilit&#233; des produits)​


----------



## Mafsou (10 Octobre 2007)

Ba c'est surtout que je ne vois pas comment il est capable de dire que cela vient de la carte mère sans tester la machine. Tester une autre alim n'est pas bien compliqué (en excluant le fait qu'il faille la trouver.... ), ça vaut le coup d'essayer avant de le déposer dans une boutique.

Pour le Mini actuel et ton usage: complétement oui, largement suffisant. Parcontre vu la date, à ta place j'attendrais la fin du mois pour Leopard.


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2007)

Mafsou a dit:


> A mon avis avant de le déposer dans une quelconque boutique, faut tester de le démarrer avec une autre alim. Tente dans une FNAC!



Si c'est un Mini G4, ne surtout pas utiliser une alim de Mini Intel !


----------



## Chû_Totoro (10 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si c'est un Mini G4, ne surtout pas utiliser une alim de Mini Intel !


 
Merci de l'info (ouf)
Mais il a normalement testé la machine puisqu'il est allé la branché sur une autre alim après avoir regardé le modèle du Mini (un 42  )
Je pense qu'il connait un petit peu son métier, sinon c'est vraiment de l'arnaque mais comme j'ai dis précédemment ça m'étonnerait qu'il est pris le risque de mentir sachant que j'allais à la Fnac juste après pour voir les nouveaux mini justement (avec le mien dans le sac).

Bref je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un Core duo 2 2GHz 1Go de Ram et ça fera l'affaire en attendant un iMac en fin d'année prochaine avec Léopard ou début 2009.

Pour Léopard je sais que c'est la dernière ligne droite mais je n'attends pas plus que ça ce nouvel OS. Je sais qu'il y a de belles évolutions et que forçément à terme il sera mieux que Tiger mais je pense que pour le mini actuel (mis à jour cet été en plus) Tiger sera rapide et stable sans trop en demander.

Après si vous pensez vraiment que c'est bête d'acheter maintenant je peux attendre (octobre reste un mois de 31 jours et puis on est le 10  ).

Je sais bien que c'est pas souvent pertinent de comparer Windows et les OS Apple mais pour Vista il faut une machine plus puissante que pour XP (ce qui est logique) et donc parfois il est plus intéressant de garder encore un peu un OS qui a fait ses preuves (bon là faut pas retenir XP hein mais penser Tiger à la place  ) pour changer un peu plus tard.

Je suis désolé du coup mon sujet dévie un peu donc je promets de ne reposter que des messages concernant la panne de mon mini (dès que j'aurais fait les derniers tests) mais puisque des gens m'aident bien gentiment j'en profite ​


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben j'ai pas trouvé de voltmètre donc je peux pas tester le bloc alim externe pour voir si le conseiller m'a menti sur la carte mère HS.
Je vais quand même devoir le démonter pour récupérer le disque dur et faire comme si c'était effectivement la carte mère pour ne pas avoir de regrets.
Sinon vous savez ce que je pourrais faire du reste du mini après ?
Ca peut faire un pur cendrier ​


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2007)

Chû_Totoro a dit:


> Sinon vous savez ce que je pourrais faire du reste du mini après ?
> Ca peut faire un pur cendrier ​


  Iconoclaste !  
Sinon, tu peux me le donner


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

Ch&#251;_Totoro;4433950 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai pas trouv&#233; de voltm&#232;tre donc je peux pas tester le bloc alim externe pour voir si le conseiller m'a menti sur la carte m&#232;re HS.
> Je vais quand m&#234;me devoir le d&#233;monter pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer le disque dur et faire comme si c'&#233;tait effectivement la carte m&#232;re pour ne pas avoir de regrets.
> Sinon vous savez ce que je pourrais faire du reste du mini apr&#232;s ?
> Ca peut faire un pur cendrier ​



Franchement c'est louche. Quand &#224; faire confiance aux "techniciens fnac", hum ... je pr&#233;f&#232;re pas commenter plus.

Si &#231;a se fait il t'a branch&#233; une alim de Mini Intel et ta carte m&#232;re est vraiment grill&#233;e ... Imparable pour te faire acheter une autre machine !

Bon le mieux c'est que tu testes avec une alim d'une connaissance qui a un mini G4. Si tu &#233;tais sur Lyon, je te le ferais bien, juste pour &#234;tre sur.

Ne j&#232;te pas ton Mini, r&#233;cup&#232;re au moins les composants. Tu as de la RAM, un DD, un lecteur optique (c'est un superdrive ?) et peut-&#234;tre un kit Wifi/BT ?

Bon courage


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est dans un Apple Center que l'on m'a annoncé que la carte mère était HS (et qu'on m'a demandé 130 pour récupérer mes données  ).

A la Fnac je n'ai pas demandé de diagnostique (je sais bien que c'est déjà dûr de tomber sur un connaisseur Apple alors pour espérer de l'assistance :rateau: )

Mon Mini a effectivement un superdrive et c'est un wifi/BT.
Plus sérieusement je suis prêt à le vendre pas cher si quelqu'un veut des pièces ou même si quelqu'un sur Paris veut me faire le transfert des données en échange des pièces pourquoi pas  

Le truc est que pour moi 375 pour réparer un Mini de plus de 2ans ça me parait pas vraiment rentable donc j'ai fait un trait dessus mais j'ai pas dit qu'il finirait directement dans la poubelle ou même que j'allais démonter mon disque dur en détruisant tout le reste.

Ca reste un beau produit et puis agir comme ça serait stupide.​


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux le dessosser entièrement.
Tu garde ton DD pour fonctionner avec un boîtier externe (FW de préférence)
Tu vends (petites annonces, Ebay, etc) la Ram, le superdrive slim, le combiné wifi/BT, l'alim (si tu es vraiment sur qu'elle fonctionne. Au fait un voltmètre ne coûte que quelques zeuros ), et je suis sur que tu peux même vendre le boîtier nu


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

Invit&#233;;4434260 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le dessosser enti&#232;rement.
> Tu garde ton DD pour fonctionner avec un bo&#238;tier externe (FW de pr&#233;f&#233;rence)
> Tu vends (petites annonces, Ebay, etc&#8230 la Ram, le superdrive slim, le combin&#233; wifi/BT, l'alim (si tu es vraiment sur qu'elle fonctionne. Au fait un voltm&#232;tre ne co&#251;te que quelques zeuros ), et je suis sur que tu peux m&#234;me vendre le bo&#238;tier nu&#8230;



Tu auras bien un tuner de PC qui voudra ton boitier 

Bon r&#233;fl&#233;cis bien, si tu vends ton alim et ton superdrive fais moi signe. Avec 3 Mini G4 avoir une alim de rechange ce serait une s&#233;curit&#233; pour moi. De plus ucun des miens n'a de superdrive, et j'en ai un sans airport.

A la rigueur, si tu t'en d&#233;barasses contre un transfert, je veux bien que tu me l'envoies et je  te retourne le DD interne dans un beau boitier 2"5 Firewire (un boitier neuf avec chipset Oxford que j'acheterais pour l'occasion car je dois en commander aussi pour moi), voire quelques sous en plus. Contacte moi par MP si int&#233;ress&#233;.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (17 Octobre 2007)

Bon je fais remonter ce topic pour d&#233;noncer d'une part l'incomp&#233;tence de l'Apple Center et d'autre part l'extr&#234;me gentillesse de melaure.
En effet COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY & SERVICES dans le 17&#232;me m'ont annonc&#233; que la carte m&#232;re &#233;tait HS alors que le Mini marche parfaitement  
J'avais fait plusieurs tests et je l'ai envoy&#233; &#224; melaure qui me dit que tout fonctionne tr&#232;s bien (quel honn&#234;te homme  ).​ 
Du coup je sais que c'est un peu &#233;go&#239;ste puisque melaure s'attendait &#224; m'acheter les pi&#232;ces utilisables de la machine mais je vais peut-&#234;tre la r&#233;cup&#233;rer et rapporter mon Mini Intel &#224; la Fnac (&#231;a rebouchera le trou que &#231;a avait fait dans mon budget). A voir ?​ 
Donc voil&#224; si quelqu'un a une explication pour la "panne" temporaire du Mini je serais curieux de savoir ​ 
Franchement &#231;a va paraitre un peu surfait mais je veux vraiment encore remercier melaure pour toute son aide, les infos et explications qu'il m'a donn&#233;, les propositions plus que correctes qu'il m'a faites pour reprendre le Mini et enfin l'honn&#234;tet&#233; dont il a fait preuve en me disant qu'effectivement le Mini fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.​ 
Bravo ​


----------



## ncocacola (18 Octobre 2007)

Franchement, bravo à *melaure* pour son honnêteté 
Content que tout remarche pour toi *Chû_Totoro*, profite bien de ton Touch


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

Chû_Totoro a dit:


> l'extrême gentillesse de melaure.



:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

_Je sais plus ou me mettre ..._ :rose: 



Ben voila je lui ai renvoyé son beau Mini qui marche très bien. Quand je dis que la qualité de vie est mieux à Lyon, ça se vérifie même avec les Macs ! 


Je vous laisse allez remercier le technicien Apple pour son haut niveau de compétence 
_(alors en stock, j'ai masse d'arme, épieux, hâche à double tranchant, ...)_


----------

